# noise reduction on photoshop CS3?



## Riggaberto (Jun 10, 2007)

Is there a noise ninja or similiar program out for CS3 yet?  I really need better noise reduction.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 11, 2007)

Neat Image has a photoshop plugin which I think work with CS3.


----------

